# [Photoshop] "BodyBuilder smash brothers" Logo in smash bros style



## BlueFox gui (Dec 10, 2016)

i made this logo with photoshop is not perfect but it's cool





i also use this logo on smash bros 3ds with saltysd


----------



## Enigma Hall (Dec 10, 2016)

The bowser is getting out the cage. Brrrrrrr


----------



## BlueFox gui (Dec 10, 2016)

Enigma Hall said:


> The bowser is getting out the cage. Brrrrrrr


Help the crazy one who is sick!


----------

